# Albino Dantum Angels, Discus, Wild Angels



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)




----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Couple learning points:
a) Big Discus poop large, potential hazard to water conditions
b) Super beautiful view

Video of Kings of the Aquarium:
Tank specs, maintenance routine, stocklist in description. 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSEQ5EzPdI&feature=youtu.be
*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Stunning fish, those albino angels are just gorgeous!


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Great fish, great pics! 

Those albino dantums almost look like a negative image of a regular angel.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Where do you get those albinos ? I am working on an angel tank and am looking around at what's available . Thanks .


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Super beautiful fish. Love the closeup shots


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful fish, healthy plants, and nice photography.

I've never been a big fan of angels, but I must say those albino's look pretty spectacular.

You should start a journal. I am sure others like myself would be interested in hearing much more about your set ups.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Thx glad you guys like the photos. 

I'll post more as they are taken. I'm starting a 150 gallon soon.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Those are some beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Those albino dantums are( whats the word I'm looking for oh yes) BAD A##


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like you didn't have enough space for all the blyxa you picked up from me haha

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

